# PO462: Fuel Level Sensor on 2003 GXE



## d_fr (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi,

I have a 2003 GXE with about 44,000 kms. (I don't drive it much).

Over a year ago, the "Service Engine Soon" (SES) light was displayed. I took the car to my mechanic who said that the code indicated an issue with the fuel level sensor. (PO462). He said that the fuel level sensor was fine, despite the fact that the SES light was displayed.

The mechanic reset the SES. In a couple of months, the SES displayed due to the same issue. (PO462 indicator, though nothing wrong). Again, the SES was reset.

I never had any issue with the fuel level indicator.

My mechanic said that the issue is the SES software and that I will need to take it to the dealership to get the SES reprogrammed. My mechanic said that it is a known defect(s) (ECM #23170-8U300, 8U321 and/or 8U341).

The dealership said that it will cost $125 to diagnose the issue, and a certain amount to fix it.

I wasn't able to find anything online on the defect numbers (Or whatever the formal term is for the ECM codes).

Does anybody know if there was a recall for the 2003 Sentra GXE for this reason (I don't remember being contacted about it), or if there is information about this online?


Thanks,
DF


----------

